# Looking for Players for Online FATE Game



## Viktyr Gehrig (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm looking to start an online (preferably IRC-based) FATE game on a regular weekly schedule. My availability is fairly open with afternoons or evenings (Pacific Time, GMT -8) preferred, but I'm capable of playing in the morning local time.

If I can't put together enough players for a weekly game, I'm willing to switch to PBP here on EN World. I am looking for 4-6 players, but I can accommodate more.

The game's called Shroompunk. The concept is that a group of humans from modern-day Earth are transported into a brutal, psychedelic sword and sorcery world ruled by priest-kings and lizard-demons; they have to survive and find their way home while navigating the ancient conspiracies trying to keep the existence of the two worlds a secret from each other.

More details at Shroompunk RPG. I'll be posting a Story Hour here.


----------



## Viktyr Gehrig (Jan 15, 2012)

*1. What game system are you running and if applicable what edition?*

I'm running a FATE variant with custom combat and magic systems. Relevant rules are in the attached document.

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be ? What is the setting for the game?*

Characters will be regular human beings taken from the modern world-- a New York City subway station-- into a brutal, psychedelic sword and sorcery world ruled by priest-kings and lizard-demons. They're going to have to survive in this world, find their way home, and navigate the ancient conspiracies trying to keep the two worlds a secret from each other.

*3. How many Players are you looking for?*

Between four and six. If the game ends up PBP, I can accommodate more players.

*4. What's the gaming medium?*

IRC on OtherWorlders or PBP on EN World.

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*

Reasonable equipment for their character background and resources. Magic items are not available in character creation and will be rare.

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want?*

I wouldn't mind one or two magicians in an "urban fantasy" sort of vibe, but I want most of the players to be normal people. Realistic combat training and experience is fine, and characters should expect to face combat.

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game?*

All humans for now.

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*

No alignment and no moral restrictions, but no whining if you get yourself killed. PVP is not discouraged... but it's a very bad idea.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game?*

The selected venues for the game have automatic die rollers.

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about?*

It's all homebrew. Details are in the chargen document.

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular?*

A rough character concept is fine. Since this is a FATE game, your character will have Aspects that fill in for much of the background-- I need a Concept Aspect and a Trouble Aspect, but the rest of the character's Aspects can be determined in-play.

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*

Expect a lot of combat and political intrigue, and I would prefer character-driven roleplaying. Players are welcome to be creative in their problem-solving.

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements?*

I fully expect players to make up their own rules. I have final approval over all Aspects, Stunts, and Spells.


----------



## Viktyr Gehrig (Jan 16, 2012)

edit: Schedule is up in the air at this point. Any day of the week is fine by me, but I would prefer to start in the late afternoon local time.

Details at Shroompunk RPG.


----------



## Viktyr Gehrig (Feb 13, 2012)

paulvincent said:


> How bout organizing a bigger competition or tournament and each should donate with to build a large POT money for the winner.




Thanks for the bump, but spam reported.


----------

